

25 Free Awesome Responsive HTML5-CSS3 Templates for Web Designers - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/sep/25-free-awesome-responsive-html5-css3-templates-for-web-designers.html

======
amritsinghlotay
W3layouts is one of the best website which provides free HTML5 and CSS3
templates. They provide a very professional built and responsive templates
which works perfectly on desktop, laptop, mobile and tablet devices. All the
templates by W3layouts are beautifully crafted and shows no issues with
browser compatibility. The best part of it is that all the templates are free
of cost.

Features of W3layouts Templates

1\. Responsive Responsive web design aims at providing easy navigation and
viewing experience by resizing and aligning elements of a webpage for
different devices. All these templates are responsive in nature which gives
amazing viewing experience to the users.

2\. Ready to go The templates downloaded through W3layouts comes with a
complete package which includes responsive templates for mobile and tablets
designs.

3\. Smartphone Design It also provides a lite Smartphone version of templates
which reduces size of images and files and provides a stunning viewing
experience so that less bandwidth can be consumed and your website can load
faster.

4\. Auto Detect It automatically detects that through which device a user is
accessing your website and loads the appropriate template design for that
device.

5\. Browsers Compatibility All the templates by W3layouts are compatible with
famous browsers like Chrome, Safari, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera etc.

6\. Multiple Categories Templates on W3layouts are well-categorized which
makes it easy to find the desired template.

7\. Hassle-free Editing If you have a little knowledge about HTML5 and CSS3
then it will be easy for you to edit these tenplates. All you need to do is
arranging, resizing and changing text and images according to your website.

8\. Quantity and Quality All the templates are build with quality and are
crafted with perfection. Along with quality, it also provides dozens of
templates for various categories.

9\. The best of all - its FREEEEEEE W3layouts does not charge you for
downloading their templates, they provide it for free.

